# خط انتاج



## baha5tech (7 مارس 2008)

السلام عيكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كيف حالكم يا بشمهندسين انا بادرس هندسة ميكاترونكس فى فلسطين وطرحو عينا فكرة مشروع تخرج خط انتاج طبعا" خط انتاج بندخل علية بطاطا بيطلعلنا شبس المهم للاسف الشديد فى غزة ما فى ولا مصنع بيعمل هيك شبس علشان هيك من منطلق الفائدة لاحبابكم فى غزة ولزملائكم المهندسين اذا بتقدرو توفرولنا صور لمكن خط الانتاج حتى نصنع زيو او شبية فية وبتكونو مشكورين ي مهندسين اخوكم المهندسن ابو الحسن​


----------



## hany ali (7 مارس 2008)

مرحبا يا فلسطيني عندك مصنع العودة


----------



## baha5tech (7 مارس 2008)

صحيح بس مصنع العودة خط انتاجو بيختلف انا بدى ادخل بطاطا يطلعلى شبس 
وهادا مو موجود عنا اذا فى غير هيك انصحنى


----------



## علي بلحة (8 مارس 2008)

I am :14: Professor of :31: Ali Balaha in service
^
^
^



:2: :2: :2: :2: :2: :2: 












مواقع مفيدة:68: 
http://www.tanfar.com.hk/all_prodcats.php
http://www.tanfar.com.hk/all_prodcats.php

هذ الموقع مهم و فيه صور كثيرة:79: 
http://www.heatandcontrol.com/potato chip systems tour1.asp

http://www.avfoodmachines.com/products2.html#chapati-making-machine

http://www.tehnoinvest.com/machines6-peachpeelers.html
http://www.lingwood.net/pages/veg/peeling.html
http://www.tanfar.net/sdp/444642/4/cp-2471522.html
مواصفات 
http://www.viethandfood.com/modules.php?name=Catalog&opcase=viewcatalogcat&pcid=1&i1=1

الامان 
http://planning.up.nic.in/innovations/inno3/ae/potato.htm

:78: بدل ها هبل بدكم تصنعوه روحوا صنعوا صوريخ:78:


----------



## جابر أبو حمام (14 مارس 2008)

*مشكور ياغالى*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
مشكور ياطيب وموقعك مفيد اكتير ولاكن لو فى عندك مواقع فيها اكثر تفصيلا" او تفيدنا بمواقع اخرى ولك جزيل الشكر .


----------

